

Show HN: Mixpanel Query Tool - brildum
http://www.mixpanelquerytool.com

======
gfodor
Needs a way to try the tool before purchasing. There's no way I'm spending $30
on something when I have no idea what I am getting.

------
dayjah
We use this at twitch. It is brilliant. Honestly there is little reason to use
the clunky mixpanel interface as a power user.

------
aalbertson
Will definitely have to give this a try. I've been more than put off my the
menagerie that is the mixpanel interface (course GA isn't any better).

